

Suggest what's missing from the list of resources for entrepreneurs - abhshksingh
http://coursebirdie.com/resources/

======
solvemenow
Form templates for various documents such as MoU, pro bono, Letter of Intent.
It's so hard to unless write those up unless you have a lawyer.

Also why not link the articles directly?

~~~
abhshksingh
Hi thanks for the suggestions. We earlier linked the articles directly. We
were told by the developer that it might have some issues with domain
authority or something.

